# How long are you on a computer a day?



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

On average, how much time do you spend on your computer a day and what is the usual time of day you'd most likely be online (early morning, late morning, early afternoon, late afternoon, evening, or late night)?


----------



## charry (Aug 8, 2019)

about 5hrs
1hr in the morning,1hr around 4pm, and 3hrs in the evening watching catchup ....


----------



## Trade (Aug 8, 2019)

Too long.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

Depends on if I have a meal delivery. If on that day, I get online between 12:30 and 1 PM. Off days - 10 to 10:30 am. Usually stay online to between 5 and 6 pm.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 8, 2019)

I'd say about 5 hrs/day
I'm online in the morning around 7:15a as I'm eating my breakfast checking my emails,coming here
In the afternoon,I ck my emails,come here around 4
Some days it could be  longer because of a volunteer job I do for my church which I started doing in 2017
I'm the flower co-ordinator which entails emailing members /calling{some don't have a computer}when they have sign in the flower book for a specific Sun. I email&ask for their flower dedication,once I received it,I send them a confirmation email 2 weeks before  their date.When I have all the names for the month,I send the list to the florist we use.I don't do the flower arrangements Its time consuming but I do enjoy it Sue


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 8, 2019)

*I am on and off throughout the day. Half hour here or there.  Maybe 2-3 hours a day.  Used to be longer, but now not as much.  May be on more in winter time.*


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 9, 2019)

Big variance. A couple of hours daily for news and forums. Some days when I have a bunch of free time, I may sit at the PC for several hours watching Youtube music videos --- mostly jazz and percussion. Over the winter, I do a great deal of trip planning and I could be on for several hours a day (extra) looking at trails, hikes, towns, asking questions on Tripadvisor, maps, checking train and bus schedules, hotels, etc. One of my favorite PC activities.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2019)

About 4 hours. I have a game on Facebook which needs 'nursing', so have to keep checking on it...and while I'm on, I take a look at what is happening on here, and the general news, and the weather forecast...oh and are M&S having a sale?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2019)

It varies.  Sometimes I don't feel like using the computer and other times I do.  Lately been using it a lot.  Like I mentioned, the times that I am on it vary.  At times I am up at 4 am posting and at other times not till evening.  No real schedule for me.


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2019)

My time on the computer varies. I type a bit every day to keep my fingers limber and sometime to explore ideas to see where they will go as in the short, shorts posted in my diary, I.e. The Silent March, and The Texas Zypher. On first arising in the mornings I turn on CNN to see that the earth is still turning on its axis and all is going as it is supposed to go, more or less. I check my eMail and Messages, if any. After that, I'm on and off all day. Some days, I pound the keyboard all afternoon, but usually three to five hours a day.


----------

